# Pep Boys " Panterra " 49 cc Dirt bike problem



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hello , I am hoping you guys can help me out. Last summer I bought one of those Pep Boys " Panterra " 49cc 4 stroke dirt bikes for my kids to ride around the yard. It has never run right. At first it would only run for about 15 to 20 minutes and then just die out. It would be running fine and when you try to idle down it would just quit. It seemed like it was running out of gas, but it was not. I checked the fuel and spark both good. In fact if anything I thought they were just not running it hard enough and flooding it out. As time went on the problem continued to get worse. It now only runs for a few seconds and then quits. Let it sit for 20 minutes and it fires right up first kick. I have tried new spark plugs , cleaning the carb, making sure the gas cap vent was not plugged, changed the gas. I am out of things to try. Any ideas, or does anybody have any experience with these ? I am actually a Auto mechanic by trade and can fix any make or model out there with 4 wheels , but this thing just makes no sense to me at all. 
Thaks for you input. 

Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um well its not the same type engine but i had a 3.5 that had those same problems. ok carb was good and clean, fresh clean fuel stabilizer filled gas, spark plug was new. take it out to mow and about after 20 minutes it would crap out and wouldn't start again until i waited a few and then it started first pull. i checked the coil and put an old one on from another i had and have had no problems ever since. try taking the coil to have it checked out it might be defective. because well mine was good for a long time and then got worse and worse and worse. this is something to try. but it was the problem for mine and well now first start pulls and everything is fine. hope this helps because it has me a little stumped on this. another thing why didn't you take it back saying it was defective. unless it was out of warranty or something.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

You positive you cleaned the idle track in the carb it might look clean but there could be a pice o crap in there. thats all that comes to mind for me...


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

u should never buy from pep boys at least not motor things if ur iin the goped world like me u would no that could be defective carb had a mower like that


----------



## creativeblox (Oct 4, 2006)

*Panterra scooter problems?*

Hi, Do you have the gas or electric version? We created a 200 page service manual that covers the Freedom, Fusion and Retro scooters. The information contained in the service manual is relevant to both the gas and electric. 

We just included an addendum which are an additional 20 pages on information regarding the proper removal of body panels as well as service on the electric scooters.

Cost is $25 for an electronic version of the service manual sent via email. I will also include an electronic version of the consumer manual that came originally with the scooter and a parts list. 

Add $5 if you want it on CD (includes shipping).

Add $30 if you'd like me to include a printed version of the service manual (includes cost of materials and shipping). This is in a convenient 3 ring binder format used by most service centers.

I accept payments thru paypal. To order send your 
Name
Mailing Address
Scooter Model (example: Fusion Electric)

NOTE: This document is an original pdf with searchable text, not the scanned photocopies you see online. This file will be password protected. The password will be your name. This is YOUR PERSONAL COPY.The file contains copyrighted material and can not be sold, modified, duplicated or distributed without prior written consent from CreativeBlox.com.

Regards,

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow...

-Larry


----------

